# Putting the Why in Wyoming.



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I ate lunch here today. Because nothing is better than Gourmet Chinese food. As evidenced by the moose statue in front.

[attachment=0:3ewsiuul]A Moose bit my sister..JPG[/attachment:3ewsiuul]

And yet, they didn't even have moose on the menu!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Makes perfect sense to me.



I'm trying to remember what that place use to be before they made a Chinese restaurant


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Last time I ate there, it was a steak and potato kind of place. Exactly what you'd expect in Why-oming, with a moose in front.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

and a bar next door. I spent the majority of my youth in Wyoming. More corner bars than any place on Earth.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> and a bar next door. I spent the majority of my youth in Wyoming. More corner bars than any place on Earth.


+1 :lol:

I served my mission there....we used to judge the size of the town by how many bars it had. eg. "...It's a 5 bar town"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> I served my mission there....we used to judge the size of the town by how many bars it had. eg. "...It's a 5 bar town"


Must've been a small town. :O--O: :O--O:

That's got to be a tough sale in Wyomin'. No drinkin'. No women. And ya gots ta git cleaned up once a week.!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Real small


----------

